
Ask HN: Argument Exploration Tool - alva
The topics of echo-chambers, what constitutes truth, bias and misinformation are at the forefront of many discussions at the moment.<p>I think the HN community could rally together (regardless of left&#x2F;right&#x2F;whatever) to create an online tool that approaches discussions in a logical, systematic fashion.<p>It could possibly take the form of a mind-map. Lets say one type of node represents an assertions made in a sentence or accusation. The Assertion Node interface would provide sub nodes in which a user could input a primary source that confirms or discredits the assertion. Perhaps if an accusation is levelled against an individual, the Node is marked with a warning that it is currently unsubstantiated until a primary source is provided.<p>Although I am not sure the best way in which this could be moderated to reduce bias, there must be a clever way. Perhaps users in other argument maps are presented a Node and its children out of context, simply to confirm whether it is logically correct?<p>Other nodes could include marking logical fallacies, unsourced material etc.<p>I imagine that many smart minds have come up with logical and systematic approaches to arguments.<p>Perhaps this is something the HN community could rally together behind, despite many of our differences that could be a truly useful tool for understanding one another?
======
internaut
Politics remains the mindkiller no matter how intelligent you are.

In particular an effort of your sort is appealing to the prefrontal cortex.

However politics is not higher math. It lives in the lizard brain. It's
strongly connected to our survival instincts which is why it is both dangerous
and important i.e. all this exists for a reason. I don't know if you could
interfere with that without resorting to brainwashing.

Remember Douglas Adams's Total Perspective Vortex?

The Net is speeding up people's 'transitions'. It used to be the case that a
person gradually changed their political perspective, but now with the Net
this has gone into overdrive.

It is now common to meet people who have genuinely undergone several political
perspective changes. It is slow but real.

I suggest somehow speeding that process up yet further would do a lot of good.
I don't think you can 'teach' people, but you can get them to argue with each
other, and then get them to examine how their thinking is evolving over time.

Looking at your past comments/posts on the Net gives you some humility, many
of us would be strangers to our younger selves now.

Appealing to self interest (you used to think X too) could improve empathy. It
would at least result in people appreciating complexity and prevent them
writing each other off altogether.

